# New! MaxAmps.com Internal Plug low-resistance packs



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spokane, WA* – MaxAmps.com announces the new “internal plug” option for the Race Edition 6500 7.4v 150c and the 5450 7.4v 120c LiPo packs. These packs offer the best of both worlds. You get the lower resistance and higher performance of a single connection between the speed control and the battery along with the clean look of built in connectors.

Unlike the other bullet style connectors, there is no chance of reversing polarity since both the balancer and main plugs are keyed. They are specifically designed for vehicles with longer battery trays like the Traxxas Slash 4x4. The balancer tap is also built into the pack and offers a very clean look, both inside and outside of your vehicle.

These LiPo packs offer a true 150c/120c discharge rating and 5c charge rating. All MaxAmps.com packs are built to order today in Spokane, WA with your choice of plugs, colors, and balance taps. They come with grade-A cells and a lifetime warranty. Check them out now at www.MaxAmps.com


----------

